# Ice fishing at Blumers Pond Valley city ND?



## Ndwildman (Dec 7, 2011)

Any one ever heard of any one ice fishing there? its kinda a pond that they stock with fish but its ok to fish there but idk bout ice fishng. Any thoughts?


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

In the past, Blumer's was a "kids only" waterbody. I don't know if that has changed. When we were young, my brother and I caught everything they stocked in there - trout, bass, perch and bluegills. From what I hear, it's mostly perch and bullheads now. You'd have to check the lake out. I have many memories of my time on the shores at "Blumer's"


----------

